# 18 foot retic



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

I figure i better post a picture of my newest member of the family this is syid my het for albion retic python he is from bob clark he and his siblings are responsible for some the very first albino retics born in captivity he will be 10 years old this spring 18 feet long and over a 100 pounds enjoy god i am proud....lol










his head is huge........


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap...thats a big mofo!!! congrats on the pickup dude...awesome colors!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice loooking snake.








What are you keeping him in?


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

thats all i have to say

Did u ever get bit by it?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like you got some kids toys there, hope that snake is secure in his enclosure


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats fukkin awesome ur crazy for keepin that. How longhav u been keepin snakes


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new addition







Great colouration! Hows his temperment?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome looking snake..








Nice colors too..


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow thanks for all the replys damn but i keep him in a 8 foot by 3 foot by 3 foot cage with secure locks and that pic wasnt taken at my house that was at my buddys house ryans that is me on the right. i have been keeping snakes every since i was ooooooh id have to eazzzy say i was 13 and i am now 27 i have allways loved the big gun's lol and the temperment he is just like a puppy may be evan tammer lol but you can never take your gaurd down ever. not with any snake well thats what i think and go by and you for the most part seem to get bite right when you think it couldnt or wouldnt ever happen but thanks alot guys for all the post and im sure you guys and gals have seen most of my other collection of big snakes but thanks again....adam


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

wow that retic is beautiful-feeding time must be quite the event.great snake 
Marc


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

any pictures of him in his cage? sweet snake


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What a monster. Looks awesome, but I could never keep one of those huge snakes


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That retic is hugeeeeeee with lots of colors on him. NIce PicKup


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Now you have done it: I'm impressed









Absolutely flawless Retic. I really like the shine in the second shot.

What do you feed him? Goats? Btw: Cleaning must be a b#tch :laugh:


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

awesome snake but retics are not my cup of tea. I got tagged by a 16 ft retic fortunatly for me all he grabbed was a mouth full of jean he quickly proceeded to attempt to throw a few coils on me, being a fairly experienced snake keeper fortunatly the first rule of thumb was always in place never deal with a big snake alone with him squeezing the hell out of my leg we slowly got me into a very cold shower where he finally let go but it was one of the most scariest experiences of my life


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

a reticulated python, your crazy :laugh: , amazing snake


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks every one i will keep ya all posted and soon maybe evan this weekend ill try and get them all out for some new pictures laters and thanks alot for all the comments....adam


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Damn! That's a beautiful monster!
You area very dedicated reptilekeeper.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I have to ask the question too...What do you feed that thing!

Also, seriously...can that snake hurt you? I mean, could it kill you if it got a little froggy? Do you handle it alone or do you always have someone there to assist in case something goes wrong?

I would be scared to death...no way would I want that in my house!

I would really like to see you write an article on proper feeding of large snakes or something for the information section here! That would be awesome with pics on proper care etc.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys and thanks again ummmmm feeding time this cat here is eating the largest rabbits one can find but i think i shouldnt "or hoping" i shouldnt have a problem getting the guy on oh any where from 16 - 30 pound pigs. and for the cleaning ? not a problem i build all my snake cages but of course not the aquariums and he is in a 8 feet long 3 feet wide and 3 feet tall cage and at the bottom of the cages that i build i put kitchen lonolium for the bottom and a nice line of silicone on the edges for eazy cleaning works great and looks nice. and for the handling part i never take him out alone he is just to big and any snake that size is just to risky buddy i allways have someone handy evan for some of my large burms no MATTER how tame you think your snake or snakes are there allways wild and will be wild they will never miss you when your gone and never love you like your dogs. i really should some time type up a feeding chart or care sheet for these guys..........thanks again for all the comments there will be more pictures but not of just him all my snakes thanks again..adam


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

So I have to ask...if one of these things clamps down on you and starts to wrap, what is your plan of action? Is there one?

I never have had snakes (so I ask out of curiosity), only cared for them when I worked in a pet store. Had a little one bite me (about a foot), but he released right away.

What would you do in an emergency? IS there anything you can do? That guy looks like he would eat you, and if he didn't he would certainly crush you to death?

Are you ever scared? Sissy question, I know, but I would be!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

would jsut like to add with a snake like this if it decides your food and nobody is there to help u are dead faster than any venomous snake can kill you

there was a discovery channel show recently that compared venomous snakes to large constrictors and some of the results were outstanding one of the things that was most suprising to me was the fact that for yrs we have believed that when a constrictor throws its coils on prey to kill it the goal is to suffocate it, well that is not the case it is much more gruesome than just being squezzed till u cant breathe anymore. They squeeze with such force that bones are broken and internal organs are ruptured and all the blood is forced into your head your eyes can literally explode and your heart jsut stops

and your dead in like 5 mins tell me what venomous snake can kill that quickly


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats juss fuckin huge!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great animal!!!!!!

I've seen some pics from it on Snake Charmer's myspace page









Good stuff!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Snakes so not crush bones they just squeeze hard enough to prevent heart beat and breathing


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

00nothing said:


> would jsut like to add with a snake like this if it decides your food and nobody is there to help u are dead faster than any venomous snake can kill you


Anyone that handles a large snake alone is a moron and is asking for it. Just like he said, you don't handle those things by yourself...ever, because they react on instinct and if it goes into a feeding response you better have someone there to help you. That's why it's so important to take every precaution.

I have a Burm that's a growing boy and is a puppy dog, but by the time he's full grown you can bet that he'll never be handled when either me or my b/f is alone.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think with the amount of venom a fully grown king cobra carry's, you could be dead in 5 minutes with a large envenomation. i mean, its got a TOOOON of venom in it. mambas kill in like 45-1 hour.

yeah, one more thing, constrictors dont crush bones, the squeeze hard enough to clamp veins and stop blood from reaching the head...when something is being constricted, you'll see the head is almost always outside of the coils, this is because the snake usually grabs the head and coils the neck/body in order to pinch veins.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Heres a couple more of him laters and like i said thanks for the comments....adam


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW! He is a BEAST! Great snake!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Holy sh*t... very nice!


----------

